# Need a breakfast bar or muffin that doesn't compromise on health



## (g)oatboy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm a fitness fanatic who's been eating oatmeal virtually every morning for seven years. Today just became a red-letter day when I realized I'd rather eat paint than another bowl of that stuff.

I need a recipe for breakfast bars or muffins that doesn't make _any_ compromises on health. I've checked out the labels on some bar and muffin packages at the grocery store, with an eye to trying to make them myself, but they all seem to add things I don't want--mainly table sugar and oils. And of course I won't even consider anything that has high-fructose corn syrup.

Here are my requirements for a breakfast bar or muffin:

--No table sugar. (A little bit of honey is okay. I've been adding that to my oatmeal for years, anyway.) Does sugar contribute anything to consistency, or is it just there for taste?

--No oil. Is this wishful thinking? I know it's possible to substitute applesauce for oil in some recipes, but will doing so cause the bars/muffins to fall apart more easily? (It'd have to be no-sugar-added applesauce, obviously.)

--Includes a wide assortment of healthy, high-energy, breakfast-type stuff: sunflower seeds, flax, brown rice, oats, wheat germ, raisins, etc. The more, the better.

I did try Googling, but so far haven't found anything that quite meets my requirements. Thanks very much.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I make banana these oatmeal squares. A couple cups of quick cooking oats, two bananas mashed (the mushier the better), applesauce, cinnamon, nutmeg and raisins. Bake for 20 min or so or until your kitchen smells tasty.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

This is Ellie Kruger's recipe for walnut and dried cherry bars. Not sure if it's what you're looking for.

Walnut and Dried Cherry Bars Recipe : Ellie Krieger : Food Network

I understand your plight, especially about avoiding high fructose corn syrup. I've been known to indulge in Nature Valley or Fiber One bars because they are quick, easy, and keep me full for a long time when I'm in a hurry. Never thought of making them myself but it's something to look into.

After experimenting with various breakfasts since my weight loss quest began (lost 40lbs already) I found that the breakfast that keeps me feel full and fueled is low fat greek yogurt with a number of toppings, much like the ones you want to include in your breakfast bars: honey, walnuts, blueberries/fruit, sunflower seeds, flaxseed, almonds, etc. Your body is probably used to the dairy from oatmeal anyway if that's how you make it and yogurt is a great source of protein.

In looking around I didn't see many recipes for breakfast bars that didn't include some kind of oil. I fail to see how oil can be compromising to your health, unless this has something to do with being a "fanatic."


----------



## deleeshy (Jan 25, 2010)

You may want to look into using alternative flours. Almond flour is great - very healthy & is great in baked goods like muffins. Check out this lady's blog: Elana?s Pantry | Gluten Free Recipes 
Most of her recipes use almond flour and agave instead of sugar.
These bran muffins look really good: Gluten Free Bran Muffins with Flax - Gluten Free Recipes | Elana's Pantry
They have a little olive oil in them, which is very good for you. You don't want to completely cut out all fats from your diet. Your body needs them to function properly. You probably know that, just stating for the record 

If you want to use traditional flours, these look right up your alley: Morning Glory Muffins I - All Recipes
Here are tips to make them healthier, per your requirements:
A few of the reviewers replaced the apple butter & oil with 1 cup of applesauce and said it turned out great. 
They also used 1 c whole wheat flour & 1 c all-purpose instead of 2 c all-purpose flour. 
You could omit the sugar completely and instead use a little pureed dates and mashed bananas for sweetness. 
If you don't want walnuts, you could use slivered almonds. And add some whole flax seeds and sunflower seeds. Not too much though as it may compromise the integrity of the structure.

Hope this helps!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I can understand not wanting oil in a muffin. It's greasy and adds no flavor. Try butter. Infinitely better.


----------

